# Man severs own penis, throws it at officers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_March 17, 2006_ *BY ERIC HERMAN Staff Reporter *

Before cops threw the book at him, Jakub Fik threw something unusual at them -- his penis.

Fik, 33, cut off his own penis during a Northwest Side rampage Wednesday morning. When confronted by police, Fik hurled several knives and his severed organ at the officers, police said. Officers stunned him with a Taser and took him into custody.

"We took him out without any serious injury, with the exception of his own," said Chicago Police Sgt. Edward Dolan of the 16th District.

Doctors at Northwestern Memorial Hospital reattached Fik's penis Wednesday, sources said. He was listed in good condition Thursday, according to hospital spokesman Andrew Buchanan, who declined to comment further.

*Smashing car windows *

Fik, who lives in the 5400 block of W. Berenice, is charged with two counts of aggravated assault and one count of criminal damage to property, said Officer Laura Kubiak. He told paramedics he was distraught over problems with his girlfriend in Poland, Dolan said.

Police arrived on Fik's block at 8:20 a.m. Wednesday after receiving reports he was smashing car windows, Dolan said. Fik then broke into a house down the block. A group of six or seven officers assembled in front of the house, Dolan said.

The occupants were not home, he added.

Fik was bleeding when the officers arrived and may have already cut off his organ, Dolan said.

"At that point, this guy came running out, naked, with a handful of knives . . . and started throwing knives at the police officers that were 10, 20, 30 feet away," Dolan said.

Fik threw his penis during the confrontation, too, Dolan said. He then went back into the house and re-emerged with "another handful of knives," Dolan said.

Dolan sneaked to the side of the bungalow's front steps and stunned Fik with the Taser. Fik fought back when officers went to restrain him, Dolan said.

"About 10 feet from the front porch, right on the sidewalk, was his penis," Dolan said.

Dr. Greg Bales, associate professor of urology at the University of Chicago, said severed penises are uncommon but surgery usually works.

"As long as the penis is placed on ice and reattached within a few hours, the success is usually pretty good," Bales said.

Contributing: _Annie Sweeney_ _[email protected]_


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Do ya suppose he wanted it reattached?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Who remembers King Missile and their one hit wonder... Detachable Penis?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What a dickhead, I bet he was pissed. LOL


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

This guy does not dick around!!


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Who remembers King Missile and their one hit wonder... Detachable Penis?


We used to play that on our college radio stations. Haven't heard that family classic in years!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

His loss, not mine! 

That's still nasty though:uc:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

This is St. Patrick's Day, so limericks are permitted.
_Jakub once had his weenie, but the cops were being such meanies._
_So he severed his member, giving Chicago PD a sight to remember,_
_And now he's known simply as Jeannie..._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

there once was a guy named Fik
who no longer needed his dick
back in poland sits his gal
humping his former pal
and it's enough to make him sick


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thats it 94C - We've got better shit than the hacks at the breakfast this Sunday morn...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> This is St. Patrick's Day, so limericks are permitted.
> _Jakub once had his weenie, but the cops were being such meanies._
> _So he severed his member, giving Chicago PD a sight to remember,_
> _And now he's known simply as Jeannie..._


LMFAO, good one Koz.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I've heard of some hospitals amputating the wrong leg. 
I wonder if they sewed it up his ass.


----------



## mchef766 (Feb 26, 2006)

And the procedure of reattaching the penis is called an AddaDickToMe?!?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mchef766 said:


> And the procedure of reattaching the penis is called an AddaDickToMe?!?


I always wondered if they had an organ bank for transsexuals.


----------

